# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرستاری دولتی یا دکتری دام پزشکی  دانشگاه ازاد

## hsam

دوستان لطفا نظر بدید پرستاری دولتی یا دکتری دام پزشکی  دانشگاه ازاد؟؟؟
کدوم بهتره اینو هم بگم پول ازاد برام مهم نیست/////

----------


## altenrate

*پرستاری درس هاش سبک تر هست و راحت جذب بازار و کار میشی 

ولی دامپزشکی درس هاش سنگین تر هست و خودت باید به فکر کار و..... باشی تا استخدام

ولی با توجه به علاقه انتخاب کن اخه تفاون بین این دو زمین تا اسمون هست ادم کجا حیووون کجا*

----------


## khaan

قطعا درآمد دامپزشکی بسیار بیشتر از پرستاری هست.

----------

